# Scallop Fra-Diavolo



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

_

 Steve H
 posted a Shrimp a while back I did it was good. Yesterday we wanted some sea food so Scallop Fra-Diavolo won.
Had 8 nice pieces for the dish all dry and ready to sear.






Seared both sides took about 3 min. each side





Chopped some Olives added some Red Pepper Flakes





Home made sauce and a small can added to make enough





Every thing added back to the pan an covered with cheese





Baked at 350 F for 25 min.





Sorry forgot to get a plated shot
Taste Great Thanks for the idea Steve
Richie_


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2020)

Those scallops look perfect.


----------



## xray (Dec 23, 2020)

Good to see you Richie, your scallop fra diavolo looks awesome! That’s one of my favorite pasta dishes but I never thought to have it with scallops. Those scallops look perfect too!

Merry Christmas Richie and stay safe.


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Those scallops look perfect.


Brian Thank you & thanks for the like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

xray said:


> Good to see you Richie, your scallop fra diavolo looks awesome! That’s one of my favorite pasta dishes but I never thought to have it with scallops. Those scallops look perfect too!
> 
> Merry Christmas Richie and stay safe.


Wife an I enjoyed it, first time I ever thought about doing it that way.Thanks for the Like Stay save you and your family
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks excellant!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

Boy howdy Richie, I'd be absolutely thrilled to be sitting down a plate of those scallops, Like! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Richie, That plate looks awfully tasty.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks great . Don't get the chance to eat a lot of sea food . Love scallops though . 
Merry Christmas to you and your family , and stay safe . 
Thanks for posting .


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2020)

You had me at scallop and all dunked it with Fra Diavolo!! Stellar meal.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2020)

That looks Awesome, Richie!!
I love Scallops, but I have to eat them alone!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2020)

Richie...that looks REALLY good sir. I'd be all over a plate of that. Alas however,I cannot get Tracy into seafood unfortunately. Me on the other hand...OH YES!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2020)

Awesome dude!
I have a pound of scallops in the freezer &this may be my New Year’s Eve appetizer! I have some shrimp & lobster in there too, so this may be an epic appetizer!
Thanks for the idea!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2020)

Richie, Your dish looks delicious!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2020)

Very nice! I never thought about using scallops. But I do now! I would be all over a plate of that. Hmm. Tonight I'm on my own for dinner.....


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant!


Jim Thank you and thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Richie, I'd be absolutely thrilled to be sitting down a plate of those scallops, Like! RAY


Ray Thank you I was hoping the snow would have melted I wanted to smoke them in butter and sear on the grill. Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours Richie, That plate looks awfully tasty.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thank you and Merry Christmas  to you and yours
Thanks for the Point 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Don't get the chance to eat a lot of sea food . Love scallops though .
> Merry Christmas to you and your family , and stay safe .
> Thanks for posting .


Rich we didn't have them to often were we where living, but they are always on sale here & I have a lot in the freezer. Merry Christmas to you and your family also
Thanks for the LIke
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> You had me at scallop and all dunked it with Fra Diavolo!! Stellar meal.


Jeff Thank you
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, Richie!!
> I love Scallops, but I have to eat them alone!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...





tx smoker said:


> Richie...that looks REALLY good sir. I'd be all over a plate of that. Alas however,I cannot get Tracy into seafood unfortunately. Me on the other hand...OH YES!!
> 
> Robert


I have some relatives can't eat seafood so I understand, when you get a chance to have some enjoy it. Merry Christmas to you and your families 
Thanks for the Likes
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome dude!
> I have a pound of scallops in the freezer &this may be my New Year’s Eve appetizer! I have some shrimp & lobster in there too, so this may be an epic appetizer!
> Thanks for the idea!
> Al


Al Thank you Shrimp & Scallops would be nice. I don't think I could do Lobstah with them. Merry Christmas to you and your family Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks great! I like the added cheese idea. Been awhile since I had good Fra Diavolo. Was in Wildwood NJ, some years ago. Was a mix of shell fish and Calamari...JJ


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Your dish looks delicious!


crazymoon Thank you. 
 Merry Christmas to you and your family also
Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Very nice! I never thought about using scallops. But I do now! I would be all over a plate of that. Hmm. Tonight I'm on my own for dinner.....


Steve Thank you it was your post got me thinking about doing it with Scallops, seems like every 2 or 3 weeks 1 of the stores has a sale and I bought a lot LOL 
 Merry Christmas to you and your family also
Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

And a Merry Christmas to you and yours as well Richie.


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great! I like the added cheese idea. Been awhile since I had good Fra Diavolo. Was in Wildwood NJ, some years ago. Was a mix of shell fish and Calamari...JJ


JJ Thank you we enjoyed with the cheese, next time I may try my Tomato / Basil with Brea 
 Merry Christmas to you and your family


----------

